# My boys. :)



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

Here are some pics of my babies during feeding time! Sully is the ND. He's 5 months old. Jakey is the Pygmy and he's 3 months old. Hope you enjoy!!

Sully begging for food from my mom.



























Sully definitely bit off more than he could chew lol









"I's just gonna go hide dis..k, bye!"


















No comment about the superman pajama pants!  


















Wish it was more centered but I still think it's cute  


















Worn out after eating.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...they're cute!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

They are both cute! Is Sully pure white? He is beautiful!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

They are so cute! Love the pic of Jakey drinking his bottle! So sweet!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww  What sweet looking little boys :hug:


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

So pretty, even if they are boys.


----------



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

milkmaid said:


> They are both cute! Is Sully pure white? He is beautiful!


Yes he is! I got him from a breeder for dirt cheap because he didn't have blue eyes. :roll: I still think he is quite handsome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.... :thumb:


----------

